# Bigfoot !!!!!!



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I took these so you can see how much hes grown and in the first pic you can see how big his pads are, they really are huge.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

:w00t: amazing, me want me want :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Chris I really think you need to have a word with Ozzy's breeders - that's not a kitten :w00t: it's a tiger cub :yikes:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Chris he's gorgeous is he going to get much bigger? He looks quite a handful for Sue to pick up 




Viv xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Chris I really think you need to have a word with Ozzy's breeders - that's not a kitten :w00t: it's a tiger cub :yikes:


PMSL Lynn,........he really is a big lad and still so young, we get some strange looks at shows when people ask his age, but the best bit is he is the most gentle cat you could wish for......best wishes.....Chris.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

vivien said:


> Oh Chris he's gorgeous is he going to get much bigger? He looks quite a handful for Sue to pick up
> 
> Viv xx


Hi Viv, All the MC breeders ive spoken too have told me he will def get a little taller and will def put on a lot more body weight ( god help us ) as so ive been told that MC's are very much like Raggies and dont fully mature until they are 3-4 yrs old, you wouldnt believe what he can eat !!!!!! we should have named him "trash can ", his fav is prob raw ground beef, he devours it......best wishes........Chris


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow he's huge!! Adore him!! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous :001_wub: is he going to get much bigger? I don't think I've ever seen a cat that size already


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww he is stunning, he will keep you warm on those cold winter nights ,_


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh good lord, what am I letting myself in for?! 
There's going to be no room left in my bed!

Oh sod it, who cares! 

He's truly a gorgeous giant of a (technically) kitten!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Oyeh!!! Look at those feet, and to think he's still got to grow into them lol!! He's just gorgeous!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his stunning!! how much does he weigh!! :laugh:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi TB. Ozzy weighs about 17lbs, and he isnt even 11 months old yet. lol best wishes...Chris


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Chris I really think you need to have a word with Ozzy's breeders - that's not a kitten :w00t: it's a tiger cub :yikes:


took the words right out of my mouth. i like the way sue is just holding his front half, too much to carry nowadays. handsome boy though


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

to think you probably still have about another three years of growing left lol


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

omg the size of him hes lovely :thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> to think you probably still have about another three years of growing left lol


He can't get much bigger surely ?? You should see what the guy eats !!!!.im on beans on toast and he gets ground beef steak, chicken breasts, fresh fish, one of his fav snacks is tin sardines in tomato sauce hahahahaha oh god im starvin .....best wishes...Chris


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, I know nothing about cats, but Im in love with yours!


----------

